# Looking for a relaible web host, without a year or more contract



## ChefScott (Nov 25, 2011)

I know that this gets asked here on a regular basis. But I have to ask. I searched and read, and read and searched and my brain and eyes are bleeding from all of it. So I am asking for your thoughts on a web host. I have been looking at the following hosts:

HostGator
PolurNET
Bluehost
HostMonster

Yet when I research each of these, I seem to find more negative reviews than positive. And as I dig more I find all positive responses.

Thanks for your time.


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

I've tried many and Hostgator.com has been really good. Cheap, fast and reliable... it's rare to get all 3.


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

I use Hostmonster for multiple sites and have never had any problems. I currently have 4 sites hosted in one account.


----------



## LabsWorld (Nov 26, 2011)

I use Hostgator too. I've used them for over four years now and never had a single problem with them. Cheap and very reliable!


----------



## Dennis Graves (Apr 27, 2009)

Here is another vote for HostGator. I've been using them for over 4 years now and have about 80 sites hosted there (not all shirt related). I have the Aluminum Reseller Account so I can host as many sites as I want and each has it's own cPanel. They are not just add-on or sub domains.

They have a month to month option, you don't have to sign a 1 year contract.


----------



## ChefScott (Nov 25, 2011)

Thank you everybody! I really appreciate the input. Tomorrow on my to-do list is to call HostGator and ask them my list of other questions that they should easily be able to answer!

Thanks!


----------



## 34Ford (Mar 19, 2010)

I was with Hostgator for over 4 years then all of the sudden the lag was terrible.
No amount of talking to them helped.

So now I am happy with Stablehost since March. You can pay monthly.


----------



## boatmat (Oct 4, 2011)

Another vote of confidence for Hostgator.I have been with them since they started in Boca Raton florida.At least 7 years ago.Great company and always get to talk to an american (in texas) 24/7.They really set the standard in customer service


----------



## mimic (Nov 28, 2011)

another vote for host gator.

just make sure you buy as much up front as possible. host gator has great deals when you sign up. If you only get a month then you only get that discount for 1 month, after one month you have to pay regular price.


----------



## banga (Jul 1, 2010)

What is the shopping cart like with hostgator?


----------



## mimic (Nov 28, 2011)

They offer built in zencart, cubecart and oscommerce support. They also offer joomla, and wordpress.

All you have to do is go into the control panel and tell host gator which one you want to use then upload a template. Its pretty easy. 

There is a learning curve when setting up the carts which is different for each one.


----------



## 7thInningSports (Nov 15, 2010)

I've heard a lot of good things about the support from Hostgator.


----------



## jmatson (Nov 11, 2011)

you will find many sites will use hostgator but just brand it there own. I used hostgator my self until i hosted my own servers


----------



## PTCo (Dec 22, 2011)

I use Hostgator as well and and can say that they do have pretty good customer service. Although for issues beyond the absolutely most simple you will need them to escalate your call to higher tier support people.


----------

